# Schriftgröße Originfenster, sehr klein, gegenüber allen anderen



## Gohrbi (9. Februar 2017)

*Schriftgröße Originfenster, sehr klein, gegenüber allen anderen*

Ich habe seit neuestem die Anzeige des Originrahmens und die Anzeige bei "rechtsklick" von der Taskleiste
absolut klein dargestellt. Alle anderen Fenster haben normale Schrift und Breite.


----------



## Pikus (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schriftgröße Originfenster*

Aha?


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schriftgröße Originfenster*

... Korrektur ... die Schrift in der Menüleiste ..... normal 5mm bei Origin 2mm. 

Wie kann ich das umstellen??


----------

